# caad9 bb30 pics



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

brand new frame dura ace, sram red crankset


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! I am envious!


----------



## tgentry28 (Sep 9, 2008)

How many spacers do you have on that fork??


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

what she come in weight wise ? and size ,awasome by the way: thumbsup:


----------



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

weigh 17 lbsis heavy right now,i will change to sram red soon, and add a fsa kforce light seat post, after thatwould weigh around 16lbs


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

where you bought your bb30 caad frame??


----------



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

i bought this frame on ebay for $425 and the crankset for $225 on ebay to. both brand new


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Is that the caad 9-5 frame ??


----------



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

yes is the caad9 5 frame


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Did you buy the bike as the complete or just frame and fork??


----------



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

just the frame and fork on ebay


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

wish i could find that crank for that price


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

do only the caad9-5 frames come with the bb30?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

hendrick81 said:


> do only the caad9-5 frames come with the bb30?


If you're talking about a prebuild bike, even the CAAD9-5 isn't available in BB30. You have to order the CAAD9 BB30 frameset, which is available in the same two color options as the CAAD9-5.

-Chris


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> If you're talking about a prebuild bike, even the CAAD9-5 isn't available in BB30. You have to order the CAAD9 BB30 frameset, which is available in the same two color options as the CAAD9-5.
> 
> Ya i was talking about the prebuild bikes, Cause i ordered the caad 9-6. If the only thing i was gonna get extra by getting the 9-5 was the 105 over tiagra, i would rather save a couple hundred dollers, ride my tiagra components to the ground, then upgrade to "sram rival", but if the caad9-5 came with the bb30 frame also, then i would not of been a happy camper right now..


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

hendrick81 said:


> RoadBikeVirgin said:
> 
> 
> > If you're talking about a prebuild bike, even the CAAD9-5 isn't available in BB30. You have to order the CAAD9 BB30 frameset, which is available in the same two color options as the CAAD9-5.
> ...


----------



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

*now pics with sram red upgrade*

new pics with sram red upgrade and new 3t set post


----------



## quicksilverta (Jun 8, 2008)

How do like you 3t seatpost, is there fine adjustment in it? I hate my control tech post because I can't level up my seat because the way it adjusts. Good looking bike, what's the weight after the red upgrade?


----------



## fatfrog02 (Apr 30, 2009)

That looks awesome. 

What size is your bike?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

fatfrog02 said:


> That looks awesome.
> 
> What size is your bike?


That's a 52cm


----------



## fatfrog02 (Apr 30, 2009)

I want to build a bike very similar to this and with the same size. Good to see some pics of a 52 so I can see the proportions.
Anyone have any feedback on the ride of a CAAD9 frames compared to carbon frame?


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Caad9 Bb30*

www.nytro.com is selling a BB30 SI compatible Cannondale CAAD9 frameset. I just bought one and it comes with an upgraded easton EC90 fork and BB30 shell adaptor if you want to use a regular 24mm crankset. It also comes with the headset.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

fab4 said:


> www.nytro.com is selling a BB30 SI compatible Cannondale CAAD9 frameset. I just bought one and it comes with an upgraded easton EC90 fork and BB30 shell adaptor if you want to use a regular 24mm crankset. It also comes with the headset.


And it's still only $800?? From what I understand, if you were to purchase a frameset from them, you'd actually have to go to their store to get it, as Cannondale doesn't permit internet/mail order.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

what do you mean still.................. that's $50 above MSRP :lol:. Have at it fellas'

Starnut


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Really? Darn Nytro got me. Nice frame though.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> what do you mean still.................. that's $50 above MSRP :lol:. Have at it fellas'
> 
> Starnut


When I bought my CAAD9 frameset spec'd with Ultra fork, it was $800. And that was... mid March?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

How in the heck did the OP get a new BB30 CAAD 9 frame and Hollogram cranx for under $800???


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> How in the heck did the OP get a new BB30 CAAD 9 frame and Hollogram cranx for under $800???


Those are SRAM Red cranks on that build., not the expensive Hollowgram Si SL cranks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey RBV:

When will you have your CAAD9 up and running?

CHL


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

CHL said:


> Hey RBV:
> 
> When will you have your CAAD9 up and running?
> 
> CHL


The build should be done next week  The guy I ride with sanded and primered the fork day before yesterday. He went and picked up some 800 grit wetsandpaper yesterday and should be painting, wetsanding, and clearcoating tonight. We're going for a ride on Sunday and I'll grab the fork then. I'll try to get it in the shop next week and pictures will follow


----------

